# And another new moderator!



## MesquiteMan (Sep 25, 2010)

I have added another new Deputy to the moderator team here at IAP!

This gentleman has been a member since 200707 and has 1,400+ posts.  He has always been well reasoned and polite and I have never seen him get pissed off on the forum.  He us dedicated to helping make IAP a better place and he knows a thing or 2 about websites!  (he helped me create mine)    Please help me welcome...














*Alphageek!*


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats! I know you'll do a great job!


----------



## oxx44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Grats


----------



## el_d (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats,

I guess nobody can spell the whole word, I can't.
Either way thanks.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 25, 2010)

A great choice.  If you get out of line :devil: he can track your IP address :bananen_smilies035: and install swim suit pictures of Bea Arthur, Marge Schott and Janet Reno on your computer!!:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## markgum (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats alphageek.
  If the below info don't scare you into being nice...  



mbroberg said:


> A great choice. If you get out of line :devil: he can track your IP address :bananen_smilies035: and install swim suit pictures of Bea Arthur, Marge Schott and Janet Reno on your computer!!:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> A great choice.  If you get out of line :devil: he can track your IP address :bananen_smilies035: and install swim suit pictures of Bea Arthur, Marge Schott and Janet Reno on your computer!!:bananen_smilies104:



ROFL!!!   Thank goodness I don't drink coffee!!!

Thanks all!  Hopefully I can help be a positive influence.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2010)

Good Choice!!!

Congratulations!!!  Dean.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations Dean. Thank you.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 25, 2010)

Way to go Dean!  And this makes how many forums you've gotten conned into moderating, how many channels you've op'd, and otherwise volunteered to adopt other peoples headaches on?   

Thanks


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations.  Many hands make light work.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## glycerine (Sep 25, 2010)

Man, with all these moderators around, I'm going to have to start stirring up trouble so you guys don't get bored!


----------



## phillywood (Sep 25, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I have added another new Deputy to the moderator team here at IAP!
> 
> This gentleman has been a member since 200707 and has 1,400+ posts. He has always been well reasoned and polite and I have never seen him get pissed off on the forum. He us dedicated to helping make IAP a better place and he knows a thing or 2 about websites! (he helped me create mine) Please help me welcome...
> *Alphageek!*[/quote
> ...


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 25, 2010)

Heck I am already Happy Deans around----Keep up the good work.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 25, 2010)

phillywood said:


> who will moderate the moderators?
> Like if we have any thing we have to resolve we have to go to Curtis first? Then who, Jeff?:biggrin::tongue:



I am in charge of the moderators and setting moderator policy.  If there is an issue with one of the moderators, PLEASE bring it to me via PM.  PLEASE do not go to Jeff.  He will just send you back to me anyway.  Of course, if you have an issue with me that we can not resolve, then you are still free to complain to Jeff as you have been now.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 25, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Heck I am already Happy Deans around----Keep up the good work.



That is good to hear, Gary!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 25, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Quialifications:
> 1- you can not get pissed off
> 2- have more than 1000+ in postings.
> 3- be a webites Savvy.
> 4- Young?



1- Do you want moderators that get pissed off?  
2- Having more than 1,000 posts is not a qualification.  Just something I pointed out.  It does, however, show a commitment to IAP, especially if those posts were spread out over a few years.
3-  It does help to have a really good grasp of this site software, at least.
4- I have no idea how old (or young) either one of my new moderators are.  Frankly, I don't care one way or another.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Quialifications:
> ...



Or take those all another way:
1) Dull
2) Bored or Chatty
3) Geeky
4) Gullible 

Guess I fit.... LOL


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 25, 2010)

Now we need a ban on all these Copywrite treads------it scares the puppies.
This aint a court room so what's the point.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

*Congratulations Dean!!!!* 




And GREAT choice Curtis!!:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 25, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Now we need a ban on all these Copywrite treads------it scares the puppies.
> This aint a court room so what's the point.



Could not agree with you more!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

BTW I have seen Dean, Curtis. He doesn't look anything like Deputy Dawg!!!!

What about set of avatars for the new Mod Team???:devil: New contest? :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats, Dean! You will do a great job.

I couldn't done without that whole Janet Reno threat though! I was eating dude!


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 25, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> BTW I have seen Dean, Curtis. He doesn't look anything like Deputy Dawg!!!!
> 
> What about set of avatars for the new Mod Team???:devil: New contest? :biggrin:



Great idea Dawn!!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats Dean...more work to do!:biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats Dean! 

You might want to stock up on some nice hickory or something like that . . . always good to have something to chew on when you're, uhm, doing your job here.
:biggrin:


----------



## Stephen (Sep 28, 2010)

el_d said:


> Congrats,
> 
> I guess nobody can spell the whole word, I can't.
> Either way thanks.



Try this:
Congratulations. Not the spelling but to the new Dean. Welcome.


----------



## Akula (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations

and Thank you


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 28, 2010)

Great choice!!


----------



## ssajn (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Dean


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 30, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> A great choice.  If you get out of line :devil: he can track your IP address :bananen_smilies035: and install swim suit pictures of Bea Arthur, Marge Schott and Janet Reno on your computer!!:bananen_smilies104:



I'll be good, I promise.(not to include correct spiellinrg, oh what the h**k):biggrin::redface:


----------



## johncrane (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Dean!


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Dean! great news, good luck, Amos


----------



## bitshird (Sep 30, 2010)

Good choice Curtis Dean is always a voice of reason, and the swimsuit thing just scares the devil out of me....I'll be good just don't put no swimsuits on my computer


----------



## Mark (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats & Enjoy...


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 2, 2010)

congrats now go turn something before your time is consumed


----------



## wizard (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations Dean!!!!!!! I'm sure you will do a great job!!!!!


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome Alphageek!!! I,m sure you will just love the people here, and be a great help to IAP. We sure could use all the help we can get
                                                                        John


----------



## Wildman (Oct 6, 2010)

I often do not get the vendors section when log in so do not look for it. 

Do use the links section looking for vendors though.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 7, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> A great choice.  If you get out of line :devil: he can track your IP address :bananen_smilies035: and install swim suit pictures of Bea Arthur, Marge Schott and Janet Reno on your computer!!:bananen_smilies104:



Hubba, Hubba.


----------

